# Could space  travel turn humans into "aliens".



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 4, 2022)

I was watching a program about how humans developed because of the features of earth- climate, earth level gravity, etc. etc. How the earth shaped us into being us. So, we get in our spaceships, and "Warp7, Mr. Sulu" were on a different planet. Over time, we would be shaped by that planet's environment, as on earth. So, I began to wonder, after an eon or two, would those far off humans have changed enough to be "aliens", rather than humans? It's like evolution which branched off????
The things you think of before you nod off to sleep.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 4, 2022)

I have felt like an alien all my life.  My brain does not function in the ways other's do.  It is exhausting to try and be the so called normal.  With age comes wisdom. I no longer feel that outside pressure to do everthing other's do.  There is not a reason for me to be uncomfortable just to make other's happy. This part of my life I will do what makes me happy.


----------



## Knight (Jul 4, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was watching a program about how humans developed because of the features of earth- climate, earth level gravity, etc. etc. How the earth shaped us into being us. So, we get in our spaceships, and "Warp7, Mr. Sulu" were on a different planet. Over time, we would be shaped by that planet's environment, as on earth. So, I began to wonder, after an eon or two, would those far off humans have changed enough to be "aliens", rather than humans? It's like evolution which branched off????
> The things you think of before you nod off to sleep.


I wonder more about how humans here on earth will evolve. 

As kids  don't play outside all day but are constantly using their phone or computer might have a scrawny body & large muscle bound fingers. Eyes that twitch back & forth from monitoring their phone screen or computer screens.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 4, 2022)

Interesting concept!


----------



## Chet (Jul 4, 2022)

Being physically formed by the earth's environment is one thing, but the human mind and emotions are a product of the earth's environment too, so I think they would go bonkers long before physical changes if stuck on another planet.


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 4, 2022)

An interesting topic. I was giving this some thought the other day after another rocket heads for the moon. Given enough time and humans were living on another planet's , I wonder the length of time before they created another environmental disaster, result, the beginning of the end !?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 4, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was watching a program about how humans developed because of the features of earth- climate, earth level gravity, etc. etc. How the earth shaped us into being us. So, we get in our spaceships, and "Warp7, Mr. Sulu" were on a different planet. Over time, we would be shaped by that planet's environment, as on earth. So, I began to wonder, after an eon or two, would those far off humans have changed enough to be "aliens", rather than humans? It's like evolution which branched off????
> The things you think of before you nod off to sleep.


That's actually very reasonable. They'd either evolve or die out, right?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 4, 2022)

*In a very basic way...going back to the Star Trek analogy...the humans on the ship would have been aliens to the other planets they visited.  Vulcans and Klingons would be alien here. Not sure how Spock would fit in , as he was half human.  Bi-alien?
Never thought of it in this way, though.
Never sure I would want to travel into space. I am having enough issues functioning here on my home planet*


----------



## Knight (Jul 4, 2022)

When I think about space & aliens that wouldn't be aliens where they are travelers from earth would be the alien

Other than that space exploration I think is more about finding a way to keep the human race alive as planet earth loses it's resources.


----------



## David777 (Jul 4, 2022)

Makes it easy for imaginative science fiction writers if they ignore organic life realities.  If an alien spacecraft asked to land here on Earth, one might expect scientists would suddenly bring into public light what media has conveniently ignored.  Each of we human beings as well as other larger creatures is a zoo of bacteria and viruses, termed biomes.  There are more bacteria inside each of our bodies than we have cells and 10 times as many viruses.  Everywhere we go in space and land if liquid water worlds within habitable temperatures, will spread our biomes to other worlds.  There is absolutely no way to eliminate all those microbes because many have evolved with us especially within our digestive systems.  Without such microbes we can't digest many foods.  So likewise an organic alien being visiting could contaminate our planet with unknown life.  

It is possible as I suspect, that bacteria and viruses are common across the Milky Way galaxy either due to normal planetary solar systems creation or from UIE's visiting such worlds, then we would not need to worry as much about contaminations.  Also if as I suspect, UIEs are non-organics AI like, they would not be a threat.  For organics to travel across light years of space will take too long a time given lifespans of even advanced beings.


----------



## oldman (Jul 6, 2022)

This all sounds like sci-fi stuff we watched on “The Twilight Zone.” I think fuzzybuddy should have just turned over and went back to sleep.


----------

